# How high can cats jump?



## meowmix (Feb 29, 2004)

Hi all, I was wondering how high the average house cat could jump. I'm building a scratching post/ kitty condo and i'm not sure if i should build a ramp going up to the perch or should i just leave it and let the cat jump up onto it. the perch is 35 inches high and i'm not sure if that's too high for a cat. thanks in advance.


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

i found a page that says "A cat can jump 5 times as high as it is tall."

and another page says "A cat can jump even seven times as high as it is tall."

another that says 5 times again. i'm sure they can jump up to 35 inches.


----------



## meowmix (Feb 29, 2004)

k, thanks a lot.


----------



## Chinisimo (Feb 16, 2004)

i have this string toy and i dangle it up to my shoulder level. my cat can jump and catch it if she really wants to.

i'm 5'8 so i guess my shoulder level will be about 5 ft


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

In the summer when the patio door is open and the June bugs are bouncing against the screen, I've seen Barnaby jump as high as 6 feet (well, his paws reached 6 feet).

35 inches is well within a cat's capability.


----------

